# Seville orange marmalade



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

I ordered a can of Hartley's sevile orange to make some marmalade.

Does anyone have any experience doing this? It calls for 4lbs of sugar, I was wondering if I could use Splenda Sugar Blend. 

I would hate to try the Sugar Blend and waste my can of oranges.

Also the instructions just say put in jars with a lid. Doesn't say anything about keeping in fridge, or pressure can any ideas. There is no phone number to call.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It needs the sugar to help it to set up. If you use a substitute or cut the amount, you may never get it to gel.

I've run across just a few marmalades that use added pectin, then you could use the "no sugar" type and cut down or substitute for the sugar.

The Seville orange marmalade recipe I have is the same for processing as the rest of the jams - bwb for 10 mn. 

I'm going to try making ginger pear marmalade, Ive never made marmalade before.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Macybaby. I'm going to town tomorrow and will pick up some pectin.

I ordered a jar of Seville Orange Marmalade and it was so much better than the regular marmalade. It didn't have sugar, it was sweetened with fruit juices. I didn't want to keep paying the price for such a small amount, so I ordered a can of Seville Oranges ready to be made into marmalade.

Hope I don't mess it up.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

seems like there is a really good youtube video on it


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know anything about making it, never heard of seville oranges (had to look them up). I like orange marmalade and Sweetie bought me a jar for Christmas, I like it on homemade english muffins. I went looking for the jar and it was Simply fruit, Smuckers spreadable fruit. No sugar, good stuff. 10 ounces, at a teaspoon a muffin it lasted 6 months. Might have to ask for another this year....James


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

JWA, ordered yourself a jar of the Seville Marmalade. It is different than our marmalade. I wouldn't have ever tried it, except I saw a recipe that called for it. I ordered a jar from The Vermont Country Store, then I couldn't find the recipe again. :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe Martha Stewart had a recipe for seville orange marmalade, it is probably on her website. 

I do have a marmalade recipe book but the recipes are in smaller increments.

I make low sugar jellies and jams with no sugar pectin. The consistency is different than regular jam. Adding regular sugar is probably the only way you will get the taste and consistency you like.

Basically it seems to work out that the prepared fruit and the sugar are approximately equal in weights for jams, jellies and marmalade recipes. Check how much your can of fruit weighs.

If you would like I can post a recipe from the little marmalade book I have. I just waterbath the marmalade afterwards, can't give you an exact time right now though.

Marmalade is great! Happy canning!


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Used2b, I bet you are still cool. 

Go ahead a post that recipe.

What I have is a can of seville oranges ready to be made into marmalade. It had the weight in grams (850). I went to a conversion chart and I believe that it is right at 1 and 3/4 lbs.

It tells on the can how much sugar to use, 4 lbs. I am going to try using Splenda Blend and I have some no sugar pectin if I think I need it.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Old Fashioned Marmalade

2 pounds Seville oranges
juice of one lemon
2 quarts of water
4 pounds of granulated sugar

Cut oranges in half and squeze out the juice. Strain it into a saucepan. Cut the peel finely and put the seeds into a cheesecloth bag (the pectin is in the pith and pits in citrus fruits).
Combine the juice and peel of the oranges with the lemon juice, the bag of seeds and the water in to sucepan. Bring slowly to a boil and simmer for up to 2 hours until the peel is tender.
Add the sugar and stir until it has dissolved. Take out the cheese cloth bag and squeeze the pectin back into the marmalade. Bring to a boil and boil rapidly for about ten minutes or until the setting point is reached, this book lists the setting point at 221 degrees Farenheit. Remove from the heat, let the marmalade rest for thirty minutes, stir the fruit gently and spoon into sterilized jars.

This recipe does not give a waterbath time, I would refer the the ball canning book or Judylou for a time.

This is an british recipe book, Jams and Marmalades, by Barbara Beckett
and has recipes for Fig jam, gooseberry jam and pumpkin jam, they make jam out of all sorts of fruits. I love it.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Usedtobecool, I couldn't wait any longer and made my marmalade today.

I think it turned out OK. I can't remember exactly how the marmalade that I ordered tasted, maybe I'll order another and compare.

Instead of the water that it called for I used apple juice. I used 2 lbs of Splenda Blend instead of the 4 lbs of sugar, and 1 TBL of no sugar pectin.

I water bathed it for 10 minutes. I kept one jar aside, and after it cooled I tasted it, tasted pretty good to me. 

What does the lemon juice do?


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not really certain what the lemon juice does but I always add it.


----------

